# harlequins or howling banshees?



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

5 harlequins with kiss or 7 banshees

the idea is they will be charing a unit that has had doom cast on them. 5 harlequins would have 25 strength 4 attacks on the charge. the banshees will have 20 strength 3 attacks.

I'm thinking the harlequins mite have the slight advantage as tactical flexibility goes, they can even hurt tanks as they rend. its to close for me to call, so you the people shall decide!

i have 122pts for a combat squad you see and they both come out to about the same points


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

1) should have put a poll up; easier to count.

2) 'Quins. Yes, the banshees have power weapons, but the harlies' get a chance to fall back on the opponent's turn and then charge again the next, would you be hitting a really big squad of Nids or a squad of marines that won't budge.

3) Going 'quins, find the points to upgrade one to the Shadowseer chick - With the constant checking to even see them, if they won combat in a single round, they have a lot more hope of not being blown away by gunfire on your opponent's turn than the banshees do. They just sorta sit there and take it, even if the opponent is only inches away. The 'quins at least have a really good chance of not even being seen after 10 inches.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

in all actuality Banshee's are the way to go. harlies are flimsy, sure if you take the right choices they are almost impossible to shoot...almost, but for a small squad of these your spending close to 300 points, and your getting less then half the kill power of a banshee squad.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I use both units, and found out that Banshees are the best:victory:. Harlequins are good if you have a shadowseer and/or a troupe master. Using these two in concert:friends: = lotsa dead enemies.:yahoo:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Both won't do good alone, it's a good idea to stick them into transpots (or have a Shadowseer for the Harlies [point to Harlies]). 

I personally think the Banshees have more reward in them if you select them. Not only are they cheaper, but they are definitly more reliable to actually kill units (let's face it, Rending got screwed over, big time!). And, the Banshees have a better save as well. 

Harlies would actually do good if they had a Farseer with Fortune with them, but otherwise, I'd go with the Banshees.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

do not forget Howling Banshee's strike first on everything and have nothing but power weapons, so even terminators HATE these things. their only detriment for the points cost is their strength 3. but with 10 of the lovely ladies charging in, which isn't hard to get the charge if you jump out of a wave serpent before it moves, will destroy everything that isn't t5 or better. so in short keep them away from plague marines, bikers, Wraith Guard, and MC's and their tear it down in a hurry. Personally i love seening Harliequins hit the table, as it usually means my opponent doesn't know what he's doing . in 4th this statement was very untrue as they kicked ass in 4th...but with the way 5th changes rending and a few other things they went from hero to zero very fast.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

the only way i have ever had success with quins is to include a shadowseer and just run them up the board. Often they draw their fair share of fire power and most of it misses.

Also, banshees have power weapons and quins are rending. 

Personally i use banshees is a WS. It has proved to be far more effective


----------



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

i mite take 6 and an exarch cus the model looks so sweet


----------



## Refyougee (Nov 24, 2008)

Banshees are the way to go, just make sure you Doom first. S3 is kind of sad for what is supposed to be a killer CC squad...


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Refyougee said:


> Banshees are the way to go, just make sure you Doom first. S3 is kind of sad for what is supposed to be a killer CC squad...


The main thing that the Eldar are most known for, the lousy basic Strength and Toughness . 

That's why we have Striking Scorpions and their chainswords to say "yeah, in your face bitch!" to the Marines :biggrin:. Of course, having Mandiblasters wouldn't help the Striking Scorpions being awesome either...


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Banshees all the way.
You get more, and they Always have the power weapons.


----------



## Beriothien (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr.Mercury said:


> Banshees all the way.
> You get more, and they Always have the power weapons.


If you are points or funds limited - Banshees. There are more armies out there with 3+ or 2+ ARMOR saves than there are Ork or Nid or IG armies. Wound on a 4, but your opponent gets an armor save, or wound on a 5, and say "next!"...it is a no brainer to me if you are building a take all comers army.

Same for Scorpions - Banshees are just better given all the Marines and Terminators in the universe.

It sounds like you don't have the points for the shadow seer so it is a moot point anyway - take Banshees.


----------



## Cheeseball317 (Jun 11, 2008)

quins vs banshees, all depends on which type of unit your attacking. I don't want to repeat what all the other guys have said, but basically banshees vs armor, and quins vs a lot of less armored guys.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like the daemonettes vs bloodletters argument. They are for different purposes. Though generally power weapons win out in a general all comers sense. If I was fighting a lot of things with invul or low armor values, quins all the way.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Quins ftw, not only do they hit hard in melee, they have invunerable saves so great against other power weapons ect their flip belts are brilliant for going through terrain so u can cover them till u are ready and hit where the enemy least suspects.


----------

